# Yesterday to Tomorrow by Sheryl Fawcett



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A Christmas cruise to an exotic destination - three women who have lost husbands - a passenger list from the quirky to the mysterious:

YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW is the sequel to WHEN LEAST EXPECTED. Each book is a complete stand-alone novel that follows the lives of the friends over a period of time.

Now available on Kindle, just in time for the holidays!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheryl ----------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

While not a "Christmas book" per se, this story takes place on a cruise that spans both Christmas and New Year's Day. It would make a perfect gift for any woman reader, but especially for those over the age of 45. I might add that while it is classified as Contemporary Women's Fiction, there are compelling male characters who I believe will be of interest to deep thinking men.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

An unfortunate incident occurred when a working file of this book was uploaded to Amazon rather than the final edited version. The corrected manuscript is now live. If you purchased this book in November, you may want to go into "my account" to sign up for an updated copy. My apologies to all who slogged through this book in November.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

While this book is the 2nd book of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series, it is a complete stand-alone story and can be enjoyed with or without reading Book 1 first.

Single mature women, a Christmas cruise, romance, mystery, a dyslexic teenager, and a touch of international intrigue all combine into a bookful of quirky characters.


----------



## hollyM (Dec 25, 2013)

I love this kind of story, and I've read a lot like it. I'll have to look into it, and the first book, too


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

hollyM said:


> I love this kind of story, and I've read a lot like it. I'll have to look into it, and the first book, too


The three women, who are the main characters through the series, have forged a close friendship after each suffered her own loss. They are learning to live single after lengthy marriages. They are determined to find a positive focus and a happy future. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you visited any of the ports on the cruise in this book? Tell us about experiences and places you recognized.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Are you taking a cruise to escape this cold winter? Do you wish you were? Read YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW and escape to warm South Pacific waters. (Don't let the fact it's the second book of a series give you pause. It's a complete stand-alone novel on its own.)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

I just returned from a Panama Canal cruise. The last stop was Half Moon Cay for a day at the beach. Looking out at our ship anchored off-shore, I was struck by the similarity of the scene to the cover of YESTERDAY TO TODAY. My cover designer (LFD Designs) did a great job in creating the right "feel" for the book!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Just a quick note to our travel friends and the others we met on our cruise ship. This book was written and published *before* the Panama Canal cruise. So, relax! You aren't in it.  (What happens at sea, stays at sea.)


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Let me introduce you to Sharon and Sally, two middle-aged sisters among the various passengers on the voyage. They're from British Columbia. One has worked as a legal researcher for an attorney and also in provincial government. The other was a tour guide at Butchart Gardens during her university years. They make friends with everyone, but they have an ulterior motive.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Another passenger on board is Joe, a widower. He moved from Santa Barbara to San Diego to live with his son after his wife's death a year earlier. The three women befriend him. He and Carrie, in particular, connect. Will they be able to help one other with their grief or will the friendship be disaster for both?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Jason is the only teenager on board. The family is enjoying a 3-week cruise to the South Pacific before moving to Singapore. The 13-year-old boy has a remarkable intellect. His home schooling allows him to explore his subjects in depth. He has a problem though. He's dyslexic. The dyslexia used to make traditional school a struggle. He has learned to excel despite this challenge, and has an idea to help other kids like himself achieve, too. He spends a lot of time espousing endless facts. His powers of observation enable him to, unknowingly, solve a crime. His interactions with Glenda open some interesting doors.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Thelma has lived all her life in the Sand Hills of Nebraska. She's a tough lady who can still sling a bale of hay despite her advanced age. She has taken her daughter and son-in-law on this South Pacific cruise and will definitely have some great stories to tell when she returns home.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Dorothy is Thelma's mother. When Paul married her, he committed himself to the family ranch and his mother-in-law. He's had enough of ranching, but he hangs in there for two reasons. The ranch has been in his wife's family for over a century, and he sees the possibility of escalating value in the water rights. Dealing with Thelma does have its challenges even though she's the one responsible for the three of them being on the cruise.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Michael is a fine physical specimen, that rare middle-aged man who looks great in a Speedo. He's full of charm and he has set his sights on Suzanne. There's far more about this man than a first impressions though, not the least of which is his hidden agenda.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Harriet is the sweetest 85-year-old lady you'll ever meet. You're guaranteed to fall in love with her angelic face and gentle ways. She makes friends with many passengers, but the three from West Des Moines IA (Carrie, Suzanne, and Glenda) are her special favorites.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

And then there's Andy! Andy and Harriet have grown old together, but their love and devotion to one another hasn't grown old. Andy always wants Harriet to be happy, and he looks after her no matter what. There are lessons to be learned from this darling couple who occupy an expensive suite on the ship.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Miss Obermeyer is a minor character in the book. Nevertheless, she will remind you of someone you've encountered before. That person, female or male, eventually discovers adherence to the rules must be tempered by the situation or employment could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to move from _yesterday_ to _tomorrow_ and just skip over _today_?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Sapphire said:


> Have you ever wanted to move from _yesterday_ to _tomorrow_ and just skip over _today_?


There has to be a connection between yesterday and tomorrow though. My yesterday was working hard to enjoy retirement. My today finds me at a new type of work...writing fiction. I see many more books in my tomorrow, considering all the ideas in my head.

Would any of you care to share your own connections between yesterday and tomorrow?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

When I was very young, I once packed my little bag and announced I was running away from home. My mother didn't argue. In fact, she gave me a cookie to put in my pocket. I made it all the way to the corner before I sat down to eat my cookie. Then I was thirsty so I went back home.

The three women friends in Yesterday to Tomorrow also run away from home. The corner they end up on is in Tahiti and they, too, go home. The thrust of the story is whether they go home thirsty or sated. Friendship is powerful!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

You've seen those men who are certain all women find them irresistible. Well, Michael (one of the characters in Yesterday to Tomorrow) is one of those men, and Suzanne does find him very attractive.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Neither Carrie nor Joe have any interest in whether someone of the opposite sex is attractive. What they see in each other is another human being suffering the pain of loss. A person must have loved deeply in order to grieve so deeply. Such mutual experience can raise one up or push one farther down. Will the tropical setting lead Carrie and Joe up or down?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Reading this book you'll discover some interesting travelogue tidbits of South Pacific islands. Every port is unique.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Log onto smashwords.com/books/byseries/10627 for a bargain on "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series. YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW is half-price ($2) in July with the use of Coupon Code SSW50. This is the first time this book has been available below full price.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Grab this second book of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series for half-price and the first book (When Least Expected) for free before the 3rd book comes out this fall. Go to www.smashwords.com/books/byseries/10627 for the July sale. Both books also available for regular price on Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Apple iTunes, Scribd, etc.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you finished reading WHEN LEAST EXPECTED? The sequel, YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW is available both ebook and paperback. You can get the digital version for half price in the month of July ($2) at www.smashwords.com/books/byseries/10627 using coupon code SSW50. Book 3 will be out this fall.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Only a little over 24 hours for a half-price download using coupon code SSW50 from Smashwords of this 2nd book in "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series. (Book 1 When Least Expected is also on sale for free using coupon code SW100.)
Both return to regular $3.99 price at the end of July. Get them now so you'll be ready for the 3rd and final book of the series which will be published this fall.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you know this book is available under Amazon's *Matchbook* program? Buy the paperback (for a gift?) and get the ebook (for yourself) on Kindle or a Kindle app for only ninety-nine cents.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Compare this book to the cruise you took. I bet you didn't meet anyone like some of these characters. Or maybe you did?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

We all have a lot of _yesterdays_ in our lives. Some we recall with tears, some with smiles, and some with nostalgia. So it is with the three main characters in this book.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Book 3 of "The Women of Lakeshore Drive" series is nearing completion. When Least Expected is the first one and Yesterday to Tomorrow is the second. While each book is complete and can be read without reading the others, they are best read in order for maximum enjoyment. The storyline follows three women over a progression of time and a progression of emotions. They arrive at the end with a fresh outlook on a life full of new beginnings.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A ship sails across the Pacific. Will as many passengers disembark in Tahiti as boarded in California?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

This entire book takes place on a cruise beginning before Christmas and lasting until after New Year's Day. Love, cozy mystery, tenderness, a brilliant dyslexic boy, a little old lady, a hot affair, theft, and travel adventures....all rolled into one story.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The holiday season has officially arrived and is an excellent time to read this book. Three friends celebrate both Christmas and New Year's on a South Pacific cruise although the story is not a holiday theme. From feedback I've received, baby boomers especially have enjoyed *Yesterday to Tomorrow*.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Book 3, THE FEMALE DESCENDANT, is now live on Amazon for Kindle. Other digital formats coming soon. Paperback will be out in January 2015.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Is a Christmas or New Year cruise on your agenda? YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW takes place on a cruise ship with romance, travel discovery, international intrigue, cozy mystery, friendship, all involving an odd assortment of quirky passengers.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The husband and I, our two daughters, their husbands, and our four granddaughters celebrated our 50th wedding anniversary by taking a New Year's cruise together. It was very different than the antics of the characters in YESTERDAY TO TOMORROW (thanks goodness!). We had a wonderful time with our family all together for a whole week, a special treat for us.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

The New Year makes one think about moving on from the yesterdays of life into tomorrow. Unfortunately, many forget about today. *"Today" is the most important day of your life.* At midnight it will be gone and you can never get it back. Live it well!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Tomorrow can be better than yesterday, but only if your mind set is to make it so.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Life is a series of relationships. Some are good, some bad, strong, scary, overpowering, romantic, sad...you name it. Fiction plays off all the relationships and the accompanying emotions. This book explores relationships.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A really smart kid on an adult cruise. He's inquisitive, he's outgoing, he's bound to create his share of interesting situations.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A charming man, eye candy for any woman, zeroes in on Suzanne. She thought the events of her life had erased any interest in men. She hadn't imagined the desire this man would ignite. But is he what he seems?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A series of small thefts occur throughout the ship with most of the items eventually reappearing. Is it a prank or a diversion for something far more sinister?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Imagine a young teen-age boy on a 3-week cruise with nothing but adult passengers. Now imagine the same boy has a brilliant mind, except he can barely read due to severe dyslexia. See what happens when he makes friends with a complete stranger whose hobby is photography.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Joe thinks life holds nothing more for him. He agrees to go on the cruise only because he's aware his son and daughter-in-law want a break from his grieving. He meets the first person who seems to understand the hand life has dealt him. She also is grieving. Can they help each other or will they feed each other's despair?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Who is behind all the petty thefts on the luxury cruise ship? Prank or cover-up for a much bigger crime?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Is someone going to die before the end of the cruise?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Snoopy or sneaky? There's something about those two sisters. What is it, and how does it play into other people's lives?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Water rights in western Nebraska and Wyoming? What's that all about?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you ever wanted to escape on a cruise ship? Would you want to sail back to yesterday or forward to tomorrow?


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Have you read Yesterday to Tomorrow? I'd really appreciate your clicking on that book cover below (2nd from left) and leaving your review on the book's Amazon page. Thanks, in advance, for your time.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

A tropical Christmas cruise for Carrie, Glenda, and Suzanne. None of them has anticipated petty theft, romance, or international intrigue.


----------

